# ipod touch bike mount



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

Any good suggestions? I found the ibike on the Apple web siye. Also something called liverider.


----------



## Craig Mac (Sep 1, 2011)

I got a RAM mounting system from amazon for my iPhone and it works fine. I like how you can take it on and off easily


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

RAM
Amazon.com: ipod bike mount
jbike
iBike Phone Booth Bicycle Mount - Apple Store (U.S.)
Liverider
Amazon.com: NEW POTATO TECHNOLOGIES 0901-01001 LiveRider Cycling Computer for iPhone and iPod Touch - Retail Packaging - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## Craig Mac (Sep 1, 2011)

*Ipod mount on amazon*

Dont have enough posts to post links, just search for ipod ram mount handlebar and you should find it.

The fit is snug so make sure you get the right one, you will have to remove any protective cover


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

Found another interesting option.
Wahoo Bike Pack
Wahoo Fitness Bike Pack


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

dutchman59 said:


> Found another interesting option.
> Wahoo Bike Pack
> Wahoo Fitness Bike Pack


Doesn't fit the touch.


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

UPDATE:
Found this device and bought it. Really good.
VeloTrac - Cycling i-App & Bike Pack


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's mine.....I didnt trust any of the commercially made ones. It's a little big but solid. It's been well tested.

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/my-iphone-mount-746687.html


----------

